# Troy-Bilt Storm 2005 vs 2012 Help please!



## Johnnyx (Feb 15, 2020)

2005 has the Tecumseh (the one with the red engine cover), the 2012 has the Chinese motor. The 2012 has the chute joystick, the '05 does not. Other than that they are very similar. I like newer but I'd rather have the Tecumseh. Have the Chinese models help up well? I'm really on the fence here. Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know about this specific machine, you may get more views in the General forum, or the Troy-Bilt forum. 

I've had Tecumseh engines on all my 2-stage blowers. But the Chinese engines, broadly speaking, seem to have performed pretty well so far. Most of them are made in China now anyhow, regardless of brand. 

I wouldn't shy away from the Chinese engine. I'd probably be more interested in people's experience with things like the joystick control, and whether it's performed well, and held up over time. Cool features that can cause operational problems if they fail (like not having chute control) make me a little cautious, if they're not yet proven.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Johnnyx said:


> 2005 has the Tecumseh (the one with the red engine cover), the 2012 has the Chinese motor. The 2012 has the chute joystick, the '05 does not. Other than that they are very similar. I like newer but I'd rather have the Tecumseh. Have the Chinese models help up well? I'm really on the fence here. Thanks


The Zongshen engine on the 2012 is much better than a Tecumseh any day.
Zongshen is known for bullet proof engines..From dirt bikes to four wheeler generators.. diesel engines.. automobile engines..However the carbs on the Snowblower engines don't like alcohol in the fuel.
Inside you will find quality equal and beyond that of the infamous predator engine... complete with a Mars rod..all steel cam gears...even better castings than the predator.
A Zongshen is as close to a Honda engine as you can get..Minus the seals carb and plastic..not that the breaks just changes shape a little.
MTD produces the Troybilts ..Zongshen provides the Powermore engines for MTD...it's the best thing on the Troybilt lol
Take the modern conveniences of the New machine.
The Cubs.. yard machines.. most Craftsman.. Troy's..and some others are all basically the same machines..with some research great deals can be found on a brand new Machine..I paid a scosh over 400 dollars for a 24 inch Craftsman still in the box.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have aTB powermore, and I agree that it is a very nice engine
It starts 1st pull, pulls very easily, and for 208 ccs, is pretty powerful for its size. I would not shy away from it for any reason.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Shovel said:


> The Zongshen engine on the 2012 is much better than a Tecumseh any day.
> Zongshen is known for bullet proof engines..From dirt bikes to four wheeler generators.. diesel engines.. automobile engines..However the carbs on the Snowblower engines don't like alcohol in the fuel.
> Inside you will find quality equal and beyond that of the infamous predator engine... complete with a Mars rod..all steel cam gears...even better castings than the predator.
> A Zongshen is as close to a Honda engine as you can get..Minus the seals carb and plastic..not that the breaks just changes shape a little.
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

oneboltshort said:


> Wow.


Well yeah I will stick up for a MFG when they are producing a good engine.. Most of our small engines are from China anyway.. Zongshen is one of the better engines from China

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

personally i would go for newer for better fuel economy and easier adjustment of the valves when needed. both could be a gamble. it usually seems like most of the time it comes down to maintenance. if it is maintained properly and oil levels are kept where they need to be it should usually last a long life.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

By 2005, Tecumseh definitely had OHV engines. I'm assuming you're referring to OHV vs flathead, with better fuel efficiency and ease of valve adjustments. My machine is a 2000 or 2001, and has an OHV Tecumseh. And yeah, I'd rather have an OHV.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gave my son a Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2690XP *Model No. 31AM7BR3766 *and he's been VERY pleased with it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> By 2005, Tecumseh definitely had OHV engines. I'm assuming you're referring to OHV vs flathead, with better fuel efficiency and ease of valve adjustments. My machine is a 2000 or 2001, and has an OHV Tecumseh. And yeah, I'd rather have an OHV.


i didn't remember exactly what year Tecumseh went OHV. i just know the older ones seem pretty known for exhaust valve lash going out of spec with age and to fix it the proper way cost money where on a OHV you can fix it for free.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go for the 2015. I have a TB 2410 and it's held up very well. I'd like to have a little bigger engine for the EOD but it's managed to get the job done year after year for me.


.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Johnnyx

Tecumseh went out of biz around 2006 ,when they went out every ope engine user had to scramble for suppliers of new motors, MTD went to one, named them powermore , some went to lct who purchased the tech rights .others like toro went to loncin, brigs is on their own brands and even some of their motors like some kohlers are made in china 

i wouldn't worry about the motor as all have become pretty good on the reliability that we all came to trust in the old techs.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd go for the 2015. I have a TB 2410 and it's held up very well. I'd like to have a little bigger engine for the EOD but it's managed to get the job done year after year for me.
> 
> 
> .



What size engine do you have, and how much snow do you get in a average year ?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> What size engine do you have, and how much snow do you get in a average year ?


I have the Craftsman version just a different chute
208cc.
Plenty of power...the bottle neck is the snow piles up in front of the augers if you go to fast.
I did the impeller mod on mine...no clogs.
I don't get alot of snow a few inches at a time but it's usually wet...I do get an occasional dumping of over a foot to eighteen inches.
Comes with great tire .. X-Trac
One pull ...fires right up.
Deals can be found on these MTD based machines in the 400 to 500 dollar range.
Fifteen minutes of unpacking and machine assembly and it's ready.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

This one...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> What size engine do you have, and how much snow do you get in a average year ?


I'm in Wisconsin. Last couple of years not much snow, three before that it was pretty good. The average is 45 in according to the weather service. We're out in the country so can get some nasty drifts at times on the 300' driveway.

It's a 2008 model I was given in 2013. It has the China 365-SUB 179cc OHV engine. It's ok but could really use a little more power.


.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm in Wisconsin. Last couple of years not much snow, three before that it was pretty good. The average is 45 in according to the weather service. We're out in the country so can get some nasty drifts at times on the 300' driveway.
> 
> It's a 2008 model I was given in 2013. It has the China 365-SUB 179cc OHV engine. It's ok but could really use a little more power.
> 
> ...



Thanks - makes my 208 cc sees like a big block compared to your 179 cc ! Surprisingly enough, it seems like a pretty good engine.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> Thanks - makes my 208 cc sees like a big block compared to your 179 cc ! Surprisingly enough, it seems like a pretty good engine.


They have a 243 out now on some of our machines as well.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I received a notification that I had a post quoted but I can't find it.. I think my post is missing as well...I am confused here lol


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Shovel said:


> I received a notification that I had a post quoted but I can't find it.. I think my post is missing as well...I am confused here lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


feels like someone has been deleting posts because even i feel like something i posted in this thread is no long here.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> feels like someone has been deleting posts because even i feel like something i posted in this thread is no long here.


Odd.. If my posts are improper in some way I would like to know why as to avoid doing something wrong without knowing what it is.
I think my missing post is about the cons of overspeeding these engines we have.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Shovel said:


> Odd.. If my posts are improper in some way I would like to know why as to avoid doing something wrong without knowing what it is.
> I think my missing post is about the cons of overspeeding these engines we have.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


Well . . . what exactly would that have to do with helping the OP choose between a 2005 and 2012 Troy Storm ?? I'm not arguing about your issues with overspeeding an engine only that it's not relevant to this snowblower choice.
The thread started to devolve into an engine discussion and those posts were deleted as off topic. I have a troy with the little 179cc so mentioning a bigger engine on a troy might be appropriate for the 2012 but overspeed and Tecumsehs exploding don't really help the OP IMHO.
Anyone wanting to discuss overspeeding or flat head vs OHV or any other issue can do so freely in repairs & maintenance or general discussion.


.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The thread started to devolve into an engine discussion and those posts were deleted as off topic. I have a troy with the little 179cc so mentioning a bigger engine on a troy might be appropriate for the 2012 but overspeed and Tecumsehs exploding don't really help the OP IMHO.


but if he is in the market for snowblower shouldn't he be aware of the engines available and possible issue even tho he has not been back since his first post?


----------

